# Share a Thanksgiving recipe!



## ChrisL

I was thinking that it would be fun to have a thread in which we could exchange some of our favorite Thanksgiving recipes!    I'll start.  This is my grandmother's cranberry salad recipe.  I love it, cranberry sauce out of a can will never do since I've eaten it, and Thanksgiving wouldn't be Thanksgiving without it, IMO!   

Ingredients:

1 can crushed pineapple
juice from 1 lemon and a little zest too (just a little, zest is potent)
1 bag of cranberries
1 pinch salt
1-3/4 cups sugar
2 pkg cherry Jello mix
2 cups hot water
1 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup walnuts (optional)

Recipe:

Dissolve Jello in hot water
Stir in 1 cup pineapple juice, lemon, and salt
Put in fridge and chill until almost set
Meanwhile, chop cranberries in processor coarsely
Once Jello mixture is almost set, add sugar, pineapple and cranberries (as well as nuts)
Put back in fridge and let set until firm.

You can put this in one of those bunt cake pans, and it comes out beautiful!


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, I was going to post another recipe, but I am having a hard time to find it.  Lol.  It's one for a delicious stuffing!    I'll find it later and post it.


----------



## Disir

I have to dig it out but I have one for a chocolate bourbon pecan pie and a sweet potato pie.


----------



## ChrisL

Disir said:


> I have to dig it out but I have one for a chocolate bourbon pecan pie and a sweet potato pie.



When you come across it, please post.  Sounds delicious!   


I'm still looking for my stuffing recipe.  I got kind of sidetracked.


----------



## ChrisL

Here is a recipe for pork stuffing.  

Ingredients:

2 Jimmy Dean sausage rolls
2-3 celery stalks, chopped fine
2-3 onions, chopped fine (I prefer Vidalia)
1 tsp salt
2 tsp pepper
2 loaves turkey stuffing bread (I use any bread, doesn't really matter, IMO - better if it's a little stale so it doesn't turn to mush in the stuffing).
Bells seasoning mix to taste

Recipe:
Slice bread into cubes and let it get a bit stale
Fry celery and onion
Add pork and break up
Fry until done
Remove from heat and add salt, pepper, Bells seasoning to taste and bread
Mix well and place into casserole dish or other oven safe dish
Bake at 350 for 1 hour covered with foil.


----------



## Disir

Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup cornstarch
3 eggs
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup margarine melted (I have used real butter and no one died as a result)
1/4 cup bourbon
1 cup coarsely chopped pecans
1 (6 oz.) pkg. Semi-sweet chocolate pieces
1 unbaked 9 inch pastry shell

In a large bowl with mixer at low speed, mix together sugar and cornstarch.  Beat in egss until well blended with mixer at medium.  Beat in corn syrup, margarine and bourbon until well blended.  With a wooden spoon, stir in pecans and chocolate pieces.  Pour into pastry shell.  Bake in 350 degree oven 50-60 minutes or until set around the edges.  Cool on wire rack.


----------



## Disir

Sweet Potato Pie
2 cups cooked, mashed sweet potatoes
`1/2 cup butter, softened
2 eggs, separated
1 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
1/4 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. ground ginger
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground nutmeg
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup sugar
1 unbaked 9 inch pie shell

Combine sweet  potatoes, butter, egg yolks, brown sugar, salt and spices; mix well. Add milk, blending until smooth.  Beat egg whites until foamy; gradually add 1/4 cup sugar beating until stiff.  Fold egg whites into sweet potato mixture.  Pour filling into pastry shell; sprinkle with additional spices if desired.  Bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes.  Reduce to 350 degrees and bake for 30 minutes.


----------



## koshergrl

I made stuffing out of some of my homemade sourdough a couple of years or so ago and it was amazing. 

Cubed sourdough...I did actually butter it, cube it and toast it a little.
Marjoram
salt
pepper
onions
celery
more butter
chicken broth (I used home canned, it tasted like it was cooked in a bird)

I think that was it.

Saute chopped celery and onions, salt & pepper them, add some marjoram, then dump them in with cubed sourdough, add enough broth to get it nice and moist, stir it up, taste it, maybe add more marjoram or seasoning.

Bake in a casserole until it puffs up and is yummy.

The sourdough is great, it kind of holds its shape more even though I like quite a bit of liquid in my stuffing.


----------



## guno

YAM ROUNDS3 c. sweet potatoes
3/4 c. sugar
1 sm. can crushed pineapple
Large marshmallows
1 can Angel Flake Coconut
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Mash up potatoes, add sugar. Mix well with hands. Pick up enough mixture to form a ball around a marshmallow. Roll ball in coconut and place in a baking dish well greased with butter. Bake for 30 to 40 minutes in oven at 325 degrees.


----------



## ChrisL

Disir said:


> Sweet Potato Pie
> 2 cups cooked, mashed sweet potatoes
> `1/2 cup butter, softened
> 2 eggs, separated
> 1 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
> 1/4 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. ground ginger
> 1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 1/2 tsp. ground nutmeg
> 1/2 cup milk
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 unbaked 9 inch pie shell
> 
> Combine sweet  potatoes, butter, egg yolks, brown sugar, salt and spices; mix well. Add milk, blending until smooth.  Beat egg whites until foamy; gradually add 1/4 cup sugar beating until stiff.  Fold egg whites into sweet potato mixture.  Pour filling into pastry shell; sprinkle with additional spices if desired.  Bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes.  Reduce to 350 degrees and bake for 30 minutes.



That recipe makes me hungry!  I just love sweet potatoes!


----------



## ChrisL

I have this delicious recipe for banana bread.  I love to have a lot of different breads on Thanksgiving; cranberry bread, pumpkin bread, and I adore banana bread!  Yummy!  

Ingredients:

1/3 cup shortening
3/4 cup sugar
2 cups bran
1/2 cup chopped nuts (optional)
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 egg - lightly beaten
1-1/2 cups mashed over ripened banana
2 tbs water
1 tsp vanilla extract

Recipe:

Cream shortening and sugar
add egg and bran, stir 
sift flour, baking soda, baking powder, and salt together and set aside 
combine bananas with water and vanilla and add to wet ingredients
mix in dry ingredients in thirds and until well blended
add nuts
pour into greased bread pan, spread and bake at 350 for 1 hour or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean

Eat!


----------



## ChrisL

Candied Carrots - They really are like candy!   

Ingredients:

2 lbs carrots - cut into sticks
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup brown sugar (I prefer the dark brown sugar)
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Recipe:

Steam carrots (or boil) just until tender crisp (they will cook more in the candy mixture)
drain and set aside
in heavy sauce pan melt butter and combine with brown sugar, salt and pepper
bring to rolling boiling
add carrots and reduce heat
let boil for about 5 minutes until carrots are nice and glazed
Serve and eat!


----------



## norwegen

Publix


----------



## alan1

My favorite Thanksgiving Day recipe:

Buy one nice bottle each of red and white wine.
Bring them to somebodies house that did all the cooking.
Enjoy.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> Candied Carrots - They really are like candy!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 lbs carrots - cut into sticks
> 1/4 cup butter
> 1/4 cup brown sugar (I prefer the dark brown sugar)
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 1/8 tsp pepper
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> Steam carrots (or boil) just until tender crisp (they will cook more in the candy mixture)
> drain and set aside
> in heavy sauce pan melt butter and combine with brown sugar, salt and pepper
> bring to rolling boiling
> add carrots and reduce heat
> let boil for about 5 minutes until carrots are nice and glazed
> Serve and eat!



This is a very tasty dish. This very close to a recipe I make as well. I boil the carrots in ginger-ale instead. It sounds odd but it is marvelous 

Great thread btw. Cheers!


----------



## strollingbones

is thanksgiving that close?  i have lost track.....

i love grilled pineapple...simply slice and toss on a hot grill and it will caramelize


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candied Carrots - They really are like candy!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 lbs carrots - cut into sticks
> 1/4 cup butter
> 1/4 cup brown sugar (I prefer the dark brown sugar)
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 1/8 tsp pepper
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> Steam carrots (or boil) just until tender crisp (they will cook more in the candy mixture)
> drain and set aside
> in heavy sauce pan melt butter and combine with brown sugar, salt and pepper
> bring to rolling boiling
> add carrots and reduce heat
> let boil for about 5 minutes until carrots are nice and glazed
> Serve and eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very tasty dish. This very close to a recipe I make as well. I boil the carrots in ginger-ale instead. It sounds odd but it is marvelous
> 
> Great thread btw. Cheers!
Click to expand...


It's great for kids who don't like vegetables too.   

Ginger ale?  That's very interesting, but I can definitely see how it could work.


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> is thanksgiving that close?  i have lost track.....
> 
> i love grilled pineapple...simply slice and toss on a hot grill and it will caramelize



Yup, it's less than two weeks away now, believe it or not.  Lol!  Grilled fruit is so delicious!   

I used to eat the canned pineapple and then one day I tried fresh pineapple.  It is SO much better!  I couldn't believe how much better it was!


----------



## ChrisL

norwegen said:


> Publix



What about it?  Doesn't sound like a Thanksgiving recipe.


----------



## koshergrl

Today we're having a potluck..my dish is MAC & CHEESE!

Nom nom nom:

Classic Macaroni and Cheese Recipe - CHOW.com


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Today we're having a potluck..my dish is MAC & CHEESE!
> 
> Nom nom nom:
> 
> Classic Macaroni and Cheese Recipe - CHOW.com



Well thanks.  That's not exactly a Thanksgiving recipe, but okay.


----------



## ChrisL

I made a cornbread stuffing one year too.  It had fried sage leaves in it.  It was pretty good.  Maybe I'll try to hunt that one down later on.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today we're having a potluck..my dish is MAC & CHEESE!
> 
> Nom nom nom:
> 
> Classic Macaroni and Cheese Recipe - CHOW.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks.  That's not exactly a Thanksgiving recipe, but okay.
Click to expand...


It is for some people. Mac & cheese and collard greens are traditional thanksgiving side dishes for one of my really good black friends. I don't know if it's a southern thing or a black thing, but she's the one who asked me to make it. She brought collard greens.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> I made a cornbread stuffing one year too.  It had fried sage leaves in it.  It was pretty good.  Maybe I'll try to hunt that one down later on.



My aunt used to make super spicy cornbread stuffing...

I mix up cornbread and regular stuffing MIXES and then add sauteed onion, celery and broth (homemade broth) to them. It's yummy.

I have also found that sourdough makes INCREDIBLE stuffing. I used some stale homemade sourdough to make a stuffing casserole last year...it was some of the best stuff I've ever made. Cubed sourdough, toasted a little and cubed....marjoram, salt, pepper, onions and celery and homemade chicken broth. It was to die for. I didn't have any sage, my mom always puts sage in too...but I didn't have any, and I discovered that it's the MARJORAM that actually makes it taste like stuffing. Who knew...


----------



## guno

Stuffed Cabbage Rolls (side dish)
*Cook cabbage in boiling water only until leaves fall off head. Reserve 14-16 large leaves for rolls and set aside remaining cabbage.i

In a bowl, combine rice, beef, onion, Worcestershire sauce, salt, pepper and 1/4 cup soup. Put 2 to 3 tablespoons meat mixture on each cabbage leaf. Fold in sides, then roll up leaves to completely enclose meat.

Line a Dutch oven with leftover cabbage leaves. Combine remaining soup and water; pour over cabbage. Stack cabbage rolls on top of sauce. Cover. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer on low for 1 to 1-1/2 hours or until rolls are tender.

Remove rolls and cabbage. If desired, sauce may be thickened by boiling over high heat. Spoon

sauce over rolls and cabbage and serve immediately.
*
*

*


----------



## koshergrl

I've actually made those rolls, and they are good. The tomato soup makes the sauce taste the right way.


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> I've actually made those rolls, and they are good. The tomato soup makes the sauce taste the right way.



you an also make them sweet and sour using vinegar and v-8 juice and some sugar


----------



## koshergrl

guno you should put the whole recipe on there, with the amounts. I actually have a cabbage in my fridge..I might make these tonight. I had the recipe myself but the last time I moved I left all my cookbooks and recipes in the high cupboard above the stove like an idiot.


----------



## guno

koshergrl said:


> guno you should put the whole recipe on there, with the amounts. I actually have a cabbage in my fridge..I might make these tonight. I had the recipe myself but the last time I moved I left all my cookbooks and recipes in the high cupboard above the stove like an idiot.




I  will do  later


----------



## koshergrl

I meant this weekend, not tonight. I'm not cooking anything tonight, I had a root canal yesterday. There will be no cooking.


----------



## Moonglow

One turkey, greased with olive oil and put into baking bag,,retrieve after 2.5 hours and eat..
Our menu is what is served at the Chinese rest.


----------



## Moonglow

koshergrl said:


> I meant this weekend, not tonight. I'm not cooking anything tonight, I had a root canal yesterday. There will be no cooking.


did you get a gondolier for the canal?


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a cornbread stuffing one year too.  It had fried sage leaves in it.  It was pretty good.  Maybe I'll try to hunt that one down later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aunt used to make super spicy cornbread stuffing...
> 
> I mix up cornbread and regular stuffing MIXES and then add sauteed onion, celery and broth (homemade broth) to them. It's yummy.
> 
> I have also found that sourdough makes INCREDIBLE stuffing. I used some stale homemade sourdough to make a stuffing casserole last year...it was some of the best stuff I've ever made. Cubed sourdough, toasted a little and cubed....marjoram, salt, pepper, onions and celery and homemade chicken broth. It was to die for. I didn't have any sage, my mom always puts sage in too...but I didn't have any, and I discovered that it's the MARJORAM that actually makes it taste like stuffing. Who knew...
Click to expand...


I never noticed that marjoram had much of a taste, kind of like parsley or cilantro to me.  Personally, I like the way the sage makes stuffing taste.


----------



## koshergrl

I never noticed it either..until I wanted to make stuffing and didn't have any sage.

That's when I realized that it's the marjoram that makes it taste like stuffing.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> I never noticed it either..until I wanted to make stuffing and didn't have any sage.
> 
> That's when I realized that it's the marjoram that makes it taste like stuffing.



Really, because since it is much less flavorful than sage, I would think that the stuffing would taste rather bland.


----------



## koshergrl

Nope.


----------



## koshergrl

Maybe your marjoram is old? I think it's quite flavorful. It's not quite as pungent as sage..but it's close. It's a type of oregano.


----------



## koshergrl

The reason I used it is I read the spice list on stove top stuffing to see what besides sage and onion and celery is in there.


----------



## Camp

Peanut butter cookies topped with pepperoni.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> The reason I used it is I read the spice list on stove top stuffing to see what besides sage and onion and celery is in there.



Also, the celery gives it a lot of that stuffing flavor too.  

I used to have an herb garden and I had fresh sage that I used all the time.  It's much more flavorful when it's fresh.  Also, the rubbed sage is very flavorful.  I don't think I would skip that in my stuffing, but thanks for the tip!


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah I didn't skip it by choice hahaha. But seriously, I was amazed at how little I missed it! Of course I had marjoram, onion, and HOMEMADE chicken stock (and celery) to flavor it up. 

Plus it was sourdough. It's been almost a year and I'm still raving about it. It was that good, lol.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> Yeah I didn't skip it by choice hahaha. But seriously, I was amazed at how little I missed it! Of course I had marjoram, onion, and HOMEMADE chicken stock (and celery) to flavor it up.
> 
> Plus it was sourdough. It's been almost a year and I'm still raving about it. It was that good, lol.



You should post the recipe if you can find it!


----------



## Rotagilla

Oyster Dressing

This is a southern thing..mostly gulf coast..especially New Orleans


This recipe is from the late Frank Davis. It is a great dish for the holidays. Oyster dressing is a great addition to any Christmas or Thanksgiving menu.

*1 stick unsalted Butter *

*1 whole Egg (lightly beaten) *

*1/2 cup finely chopped Smoked Sausage*

* 2 cups finely chopped Onions*

* 2/3 cup finely chopped Celery*

* 1/2 cup finely chopped Bell Pepper*

* 6 cloves minced Garlic*

* 1/2 cup thinly sliced Green Onion Tops *

*1/4 cup finely chopped Parsley *

*4 cups fresh Bread Chunks *

*1 cup Buttered Cracker Crumbs *

*6 dozen chopped Oysters, plus liquid *

*1 tsp. Frank Davis Poultry Seasoning *

* 1 tsp. Basil *

*1 tsp. Frank Davis Seafood Seasoning *

*1 tsp. Black Pepper *

*1 1/2 tsp. Salt *

*1 cup Turkey Pan Drippings *
_

In a large black cast iron Dutch oven, melt the butter over medium heat and sauté the smoked sausage, onions, celery, bell pepper, garlic, and green onion tops until all of them are tender. The one thing you want to remember is to keep the butter hot, but don’t let it burn (and don’t let the garlic burn either or it will turn bitter). I also suggest that you keep stirring the mixture to cook it uniformly.



Next, stir in the parsley. Then gradually stir in the chopped oysters, the oyster liquor, and the turkey pan drippings. Notice I said to “gradually stir in”. The reason for this is that you do not want to reduce the heat–lowering the cooking temperature will cause excessive water to be released from the oysters and you’ll have to add too much bread to the finished dish.

Now cook the oysters gently over medium high heat for about 4 minutes, stirring all the while. And when all the ingredients are well mixed, drop in the poultry seasoning, basil, thyme, seafood seasoning, black pepper, and salt. About the salt–taste your raw oysters to see if they are naturally salty before adding the prescribed amount. You may have to reduce additional salt if nature has provided her own.

At this point, cover the pot, lower the heat, and simmer the mixture for about 5 minutes to allow time for the flavors to marry. This is one of the secrets to making a really good oyster dressing. Don’t rush or skip this step!

After the simmering process is done, remove the pot from the fire and begin adding the bread chunks a few at a time. Note that you do not have to add all four cups. If you want your dressing moist, stop adding bread when you get to the texture you desire. If you want a drier stuffing, add all four cups, even a little more if your taste and needs dictate. Now taste the dressing again and make your final seasoning adjustments. The objective is to get the bread to absorb all the pan liquor, thereby binding everything together.

When, in your estimation, the dressing is ready (it shouldn’t be soupy, but it shouldn’t be dry either), allow it to cool slightly. Then rapidly stir in the raw egg to tie everything together and cover it for a few minutes to let it “set up”. This is where the richness comes in – it’s how the final blending brings out full flavor. Oh, and if by chance you’ve miscalculated and made the mixture a bit too dry, just pour in a little extra turkey drippings.

The only thing left to do is to transfer the dressing right from the Dutch oven to a buttered casserole dish, generously sprinkle the top with the buttered cracker crumbs, drizzle on a little extra melted butter, and bake it for about 25 minutes uncovered in a 375 degree oven.



*Chef’s Hints *

For the best tasting oyster dressing you can get, either shuck your own oysters or have someone shuck them for you. That way, you get them unwashed and the oysters and their liquor retain all of the natural salt. Of course, prepackaged washing oysters will do if fresh-shucked are not available.

Fresh bread chunks are better than dried crumbs in your oyster dressing because they tend to cook up fluffy rather than pasty. So to make fresh bread chunks, just take fresh sliced bread or French bread and pull apart small bite-side pieces.

To make your buttered cracker crumb topping, simply drop regular saltine crackers into the processor and, while the blades are spinning, pour in a couple of tablespoons of melted butter._


----------



## TakeAStepBack

My most important recipe is a hunt until noon before stuffing myself


----------



## Camp

The trick to stuffing is to boil all the herbs, spices, onion, celery, etc.the day before and let them set in the liquid over night before adding them to the stuffing. But everyone knows that.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't skip it by choice hahaha. But seriously, I was amazed at how little I missed it! Of course I had marjoram, onion, and HOMEMADE chicken stock (and celery) to flavor it up.
> 
> Plus it was sourdough. It's been almost a year and I'm still raving about it. It was that good, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post the recipe if you can find it!
Click to expand...


I didn't use a recipe. I chopped up some old sourdough I had, toasted it a bit, seasoned it with salt/pepper/marjoram....put it in a casserole. Sauteed onions and celery in butter, seasoned those with salt/pepper/marjoram, threw that in there, then soaked it with homemade chicken stock from my pantry (quite a bit). Baked it. It puffed up beautifully and it tasted like it was cooked in the bird.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't skip it by choice hahaha. But seriously, I was amazed at how little I missed it! Of course I had marjoram, onion, and HOMEMADE chicken stock (and celery) to flavor it up.
> 
> Plus it was sourdough. It's been almost a year and I'm still raving about it. It was that good, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post the recipe if you can find it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't use a recipe. I chopped up some old sourdough I had, toasted it a bit, seasoned it with salt/pepper/marjoram....put it in a casserole. Sauteed onions and celery in butter, seasoned those with salt/pepper/marjoram, threw that in there, then soaked it with homemade chicken stock from my pantry (quite a bit). Baked it. It puffed up beautifully and it tasted like it was cooked in the bird.
Click to expand...


There are some sour dough stuffing recipes online too that sound delicious.  Some with apples and raisins in them.


----------



## ChrisL

Camp said:


> The trick to stuffing is to boil all the herbs, spices, onion, celery, etc.the day before and let them set in the liquid over night before adding them to the stuffing. But everyone knows that.



I've never done that.  Where do you keep it?  In the fridge?


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't skip it by choice hahaha. But seriously, I was amazed at how little I missed it! Of course I had marjoram, onion, and HOMEMADE chicken stock (and celery) to flavor it up.
> 
> Plus it was sourdough. It's been almost a year and I'm still raving about it. It was that good, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post the recipe if you can find it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't use a recipe. I chopped up some old sourdough I had, toasted it a bit, seasoned it with salt/pepper/marjoram....put it in a casserole. Sauteed onions and celery in butter, seasoned those with salt/pepper/marjoram, threw that in there, then soaked it with homemade chicken stock from my pantry (quite a bit). Baked it. It puffed up beautifully and it tasted like it was cooked in the bird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some sour dough stuffing recipes online too that sound delicious.  Some with apples and raisins in them.
Click to expand...


I think I put sausage in one of my casseroles..I made a couple.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick to stuffing is to boil all the herbs, spices, onion, celery, etc.the day before and let them set in the liquid over night before adding them to the stuffing. But everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done that.  Where do you keep it?  In the fridge?
Click to expand...


It's sort of a twist on the little bouquet thing..you know, where you put the herbs in a bag and steep it in the liquids.


----------



## koshergrl

We always boiled the neck, tail, and giblets..then used that broth for the stuffing (and pick/chop all the meat and put that in there too).


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> We always boiled the neck, tail, and giblets..then used that broth for the stuffing (and pick/chop all the meat and put that in there too).



I just made some homemade broth a few days ago.  Chicken broth though, not turkey.  My whole house smelled so good, and I was hungry all day!


----------



## koshergrl

The last time I made broth, I boiled two whole chickens. Usually I just do the carcass, you know, or some thighs...but I wanted to can broth. 

We ate one of the chickens right away, and I canned the other...and I had a full canner of broth and oh my goodness was that stuff wonderful! I think it was 8-9 quarts of the most beautiful golden stuff you've ever seen. So completely different from the watered down stuff you buy at the store...and talk about handy!


----------



## Camp

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick to stuffing is to boil all the herbs, spices, onion, celery, etc.the day before and let them set in the liquid over night before adding them to the stuffing. But everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done that.  Where do you keep it?  In the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sort of a twist on the little bouquet thing..you know, where you put the herbs in a bag and steep it in the liquids.
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> The last time I made broth, I boiled two whole chickens. Usually I just do the carcass, you know, or some thighs...but I wanted to can broth.
> 
> We ate one of the chickens right away, and I canned the other...and I had a full canner of broth and oh my goodness was that stuff wonderful! I think it was 8-9 quarts of the most beautiful golden stuff you've ever seen. So completely different from the watered down stuff you buy at the store...and talk about handy!



When I have to use packaged stock, I've been using Flavor Boost by Swanson.  It's pretty good IMO.  It's like concentrated stock, so it seems to be more flavorful, but you're right, nothing is as good as homemade.


----------



## ChrisL

Camp said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick to stuffing is to boil all the herbs, spices, onion, celery, etc.the day before and let them set in the liquid over night before adding them to the stuffing. But everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done that.  Where do you keep it?  In the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sort of a twist on the little bouquet thing..you know, where you put the herbs in a bag and steep it in the liquids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
Click to expand...


Yes, I knew that, but you said to let it sit overnight.  I was asking if you let it sit in the fridge because I can't see leaving chicken stock out overnight.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> We always boiled the neck, tail, and giblets..then used that broth for the stuffing (and pick/chop all the meat and put that in there too).



I did some giblets, a whole chicken carcass (with some meat left on), and I threw the wings and wing tips because I had to use up that dark meat.


----------



## Camp

ChrisL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trick to stuffing is to boil all the herbs, spices, onion, celery, etc.the day before and let them set in the liquid over night before adding them to the stuffing. But everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done that.  Where do you keep it?  In the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sort of a twist on the little bouquet thing..you know, where you put the herbs in a bag and steep it in the liquids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I knew that, but you said to let it sit overnight.  I was asking if you let it sit in the fridge because I can't see leaving chicken stock out overnight.
Click to expand...

Sorry, yes, I put it in the frig overnight.


----------



## Vikrant

I cannot cook even if my life depended on it. But here are some cool recipes from the pros. 

Vegetarian Thanksgiving Recipes Food Network


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> I cannot cook even if my life depended on it. But here are some cool recipes from the pros.
> 
> Vegetarian Thanksgiving Recipes Food Network



Well, you're a little late but thank you for contributing!


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot cook even if my life depended on it. But here are some cool recipes from the pros.
> 
> Vegetarian Thanksgiving Recipes Food Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're a little late but thank you for contributing!
Click to expand...


I am actually early. Eleven-month early actually


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot cook even if my life depended on it. But here are some cool recipes from the pros.
> 
> Vegetarian Thanksgiving Recipes Food Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're a little late but thank you for contributing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am actually early. Eleven-month early actually
Click to expand...


  That's another way to look at it I suppose.


----------



## Abishai100

*Rasberry Jam + Creamed Turkey*

Here are two quick alternative ideas:

1. Instead of cranberry sauce, serve rasberry jam splashed with white wine vinegar

2. Instead of oven-made whole turkey, serve sliced turkey with cream-of-mushroom sauce


----------



## Dekster

I am not a measurements guy except with bread so do as you will with this.  This is my first oyster chowder. 

Boiled two large potatoes.  Put 3 strips of bacon in the pot first to render the grease out of it.  Threw in one rough chop medium onion, 3 stalks thin sliced celery, and three cubed carrots.  Once they soaked up the bacon grease, I pushed them aside, melted about two tablespoons of real salted butter and put in roughly 3 TSp. flour.  gave it a quick stir, threw in the two potatoes I boiled and rough cut followed by about 1/2 gal. whole milk, a tablespoon of salt and brought that up to a light steam.  Then put in a jar of oysters, pint of heavy cream, Tsp. red pepper, tsp Worcestershire, rest of the stick of butter, 4 or 5 grinds from the pepper mill and brought to a light boil.  I topped it off with a chili oil I make from dried chilis from my garden.  It came out with good oyster stew flavor, a little heat, and thick but more on the stew side of chowder.  

I think for Christmas Eve, I will add some baby scallops and maybe some diced fennel.  Not sure. Shrimp would be ok to make it a seafood chowder, but some folks in my family hate shrimp s that is out.   Anybody have any suggestion as to what I might try different as I dial this puppy in?


----------



## ChrisL

Dekster said:


> I am not a measurements guy except with bread so do as you will with this.  This is my first oyster chowder.
> 
> Boiled two large potatoes.  Put 3 strips of bacon in the pot first to render the grease out of it.  Threw in one rough chop medium onion, 3 stalks thin sliced celery, and three cubed carrots.  Once they soaked up the bacon grease, I pushed them aside, melted about two tablespoons of real salted butter and put in roughly 3 TSp. flour.  gave it a quick stir, threw in the two potatoes I boiled and rough cut followed by about 1/2 gal. whole milk, a tablespoon of salt and brought that up to a light steam.  Then put in a jar of oysters, pint of heavy cream, Tsp. red pepper, tsp Worcestershire, rest of the stick of butter, 4 or 5 grinds from the pepper mill and brought to a light boil.  I topped it off with a chili oil I make from dried chilis from my garden.  It came out with good oyster stew flavor, a little heat, and thick but more on the stew side of chowder.
> 
> I think for Christmas Eve, I will add some baby scallops and maybe some diced fennel.  Not sure. Shrimp would be ok to make it a seafood chowder, but some folks in my family hate shrimp s that is out.   Anybody have any suggestion as to what I might try different as I dial this puppy in?



Thanks for the contribution.   

I think it sounds delicious as is, but you could think about adding fish, crab, or lobster maybe?


----------



## ChrisL

Bump.  It's that time of year again!  If anyone has any Thanksgiving recipes they want to share.


----------



## Moonglow

I have one...My families best recipe is the Chinese rest......


----------



## ChrisL

I tried corn bread stuffing, but I wasn't impressed.  If anyone has a good recipe for it, I would be willing to give it a go again though.  Maybe it was the kind of corn bread I used?  I was kind of hurried so I used Jiffy and my stuffing was REALLY dry.  Is that normal for the cornbread stuffing?  Not sure.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> I tried corn bread stuffing, but I wasn't impressed.  If anyone has a good recipe for it, I would be willing to give it a go again though.  Maybe it was the kind of corn bread I used?  I was kind of hurried so I used Jiffy and my stuffing was REALLY dry.  Is that normal for the cornbread stuffing?  Not sure.


Well it takes giblet gravy, sage, maybe a little sausage and love as the secret ingredient....


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> I have one...My families best recipe is the Chinese rest......



I couldn't imagine going out to a restaurant on Thanksgiving.  It's my favorite holiday with all the home cooked meals!  Yummy!    No stress like Christmas or other holidays where you have to deal with shopping and blah, blah, blah.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried corn bread stuffing, but I wasn't impressed.  If anyone has a good recipe for it, I would be willing to give it a go again though.  Maybe it was the kind of corn bread I used?  I was kind of hurried so I used Jiffy and my stuffing was REALLY dry.  Is that normal for the cornbread stuffing?  Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it takes giblet gravy, sage, maybe a little sausage and love as the secret ingredient....
Click to expand...


It's not a home cooked meal without the love!


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried corn bread stuffing, but I wasn't impressed.  If anyone has a good recipe for it, I would be willing to give it a go again though.  Maybe it was the kind of corn bread I used?  I was kind of hurried so I used Jiffy and my stuffing was REALLY dry.  Is that normal for the cornbread stuffing?  Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it takes giblet gravy, sage, maybe a little sausage and love as the secret ingredient....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a home cooked meal without the love!
Click to expand...

Yes..I sure do miss my Grandma....
My Grandmother was like my Mom..She ate out all the time also......I learned how to cook and bake from my Grandma....
The curse of getting older is having no one left to enjoy life with that love you unconditionally..


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried corn bread stuffing, but I wasn't impressed.  If anyone has a good recipe for it, I would be willing to give it a go again though.  Maybe it was the kind of corn bread I used?  I was kind of hurried so I used Jiffy and my stuffing was REALLY dry.  Is that normal for the cornbread stuffing?  Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it takes giblet gravy, sage, maybe a little sausage and love as the secret ingredient....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a home cooked meal without the love!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..I sure do miss my Grandma....
> My Grandmother was like my Mom..She ate out all the time also......I learned how to cook and bake from my Grandma....
Click to expand...


I thought you did like to cook?    I must be thinking of someone else.  I love to cook.  If I was rich, I would own every single kitchen gadget that they make.  Lol.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried corn bread stuffing, but I wasn't impressed.  If anyone has a good recipe for it, I would be willing to give it a go again though.  Maybe it was the kind of corn bread I used?  I was kind of hurried so I used Jiffy and my stuffing was REALLY dry.  Is that normal for the cornbread stuffing?  Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it takes giblet gravy, sage, maybe a little sausage and love as the secret ingredient....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a home cooked meal without the love!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..I sure do miss my Grandma....
> My Grandmother was like my Mom..She ate out all the time also......I learned how to cook and bake from my Grandma....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you did like to cook?    I must be thinking of someone else.  I love to cook.  If I was rich, I would own every single kitchen gadget that they make.  Lol.
Click to expand...

I have so many I have no counter space......


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried corn bread stuffing, but I wasn't impressed.  If anyone has a good recipe for it, I would be willing to give it a go again though.  Maybe it was the kind of corn bread I used?  I was kind of hurried so I used Jiffy and my stuffing was REALLY dry.  Is that normal for the cornbread stuffing?  Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it takes giblet gravy, sage, maybe a little sausage and love as the secret ingredient....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a home cooked meal without the love!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..I sure do miss my Grandma....
> My Grandmother was like my Mom..She ate out all the time also......I learned how to cook and bake from my Grandma....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you did like to cook?    I must be thinking of someone else.  I love to cook.  If I was rich, I would own every single kitchen gadget that they make.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have so many I have no counter space......
Click to expand...


But you don't like to cook?  Then send them to me!    Lol.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it takes giblet gravy, sage, maybe a little sausage and love as the secret ingredient....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a home cooked meal without the love!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..I sure do miss my Grandma....
> My Grandmother was like my Mom..She ate out all the time also......I learned how to cook and bake from my Grandma....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you did like to cook?    I must be thinking of someone else.  I love to cook.  If I was rich, I would own every single kitchen gadget that they make.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have so many I have no counter space......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't like to cook?  Then send them to me!    Lol.
Click to expand...

I cook every day.. I don't like to eat out much.....I also bake many pies...


----------



## RWS

If you want to be unique and steal the show... see my pernil post! 

Nobody will want turkey when that bad boy comes out of the oven! Just make sure there aren't any people there "allergic" to pork. And I say that sarcastically. But dang.. nobody will want dry turkey once they taste pernil!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried corn bread stuffing, but I wasn't impressed.  If anyone has a good recipe for it, I would be willing to give it a go again though.  Maybe it was the kind of corn bread I used?  I was kind of hurried so I used Jiffy and my stuffing was REALLY dry.  Is that normal for the cornbread stuffing?  Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it takes giblet gravy, sage, maybe a little sausage and love as the secret ingredient....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a home cooked meal without the love!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes..I sure do miss my Grandma....
> My Grandmother was like my Mom..She ate out all the time also......I learned how to cook and bake from my Grandma....
> The curse of getting older is having no one left to enjoy life with that love you unconditionally..
Click to expand...


Oh my.  I meant to give this post a thanks and not a funny.  Excuse me, I was very tired last night.  So sorry, MG.


----------



## ChrisL

RWS said:


> If you want to be unique and steal the show... see my pernil post!
> 
> Nobody will want turkey when that bad boy comes out of the oven! Just make sure there aren't any people there "allergic" to pork. And I say that sarcastically. But dang.. nobody will want dry turkey once they taste pernil!



How can I see it if you don't post it here or post a link or maybe a recipe?


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

First of all, my Mom was a great cook.  I swear Norman Rockwell could have come by our house on Thanksgiving to get ideas for his paintings.  She made the typical Green Bean Casserole with Campbell's Mushroom Soup and canned Green Beans.  It was really good.

A few years ago I was on a Food Network binge and watch Alton Brown make a fresh Green Bean Casserole and since it was just before Thanksgiving I said - "Hey, I can do that."

I did and it was FREAKING AWESOME, I swear to God that if you do this you will never go back to canned beans and soup.

Two slight modifications that I make:
1.  Instead of using white button mushrooms, for this one time a year dish I substitute a mixture of mushrooms - typically some white button, oyster, shiitake, baby portobello, and/or chanterelle mushrooms.  Same or slightly higher mushroom content than Alton calls for.  I limit the mix to 3 types.  1/3 white button, and 2 others which ever is fresh.  If the store has chanterelle it is automatically another 1/3, leaving the other 1/3 open for selection.

2.  I cheat, I don't make my own fried onions, I use store bought.  The first year I made my own and the effort wasn't work the result, the next year I used the ones from the store and it was better than my own.  They just start out crispier.​

Food Network Link -->> Best Ever Green Bean Casserole Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network
Recipe details plus video.




YouTube of video only.  Video is about 5-minutes.


>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> First of all, my Mom was a great cook.  I swear Norman Rockwell could have come by our house on Thanksgiving to get ideas for his paintings.  She made the typical Green Bean Casserole with Campbell's Mushroom Soup and canned Green Beans.  It was really good.
> 
> A few years ago I was on a Food Network binge and watch Alton Brown make a fresh Green Bean Casserole and since it was just before Thanksgiving I said - "Hey, I can do that."
> 
> I did and it was FREAKING AWESOME, I swear to God that if you do this you will never go back to canned beans and soup.
> 
> Two slight modifications that I make:
> 1.  Instead of using white button mushrooms, for this one time a year dish I substitute a mixture of mushrooms - typically some white button, oyster, shiitake, baby portobello, and/or chanterelle mushrooms.  Same or slightly higher mushroom content than Alton calls for.
> 
> 2.  I cheat, I don't make my own fried onions, I use store bought.  The first year I made my own and the effort wasn't work the result, the next year I used the ones from the store and it was better than my own.  They just start out crispier.​
> 
> Food Network Link -->> Best Ever Green Bean Casserole Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network
> Recipe details plus video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube of video only.  Video is about 5-minutes.
> 
> 
> >>>>



I love him and will watch this video later.  He makes cooking fun!


----------



## Skull Pilot

I love thanksgiving dinner most of what I make are traditional dishes with some updated twists

I usually start with a squash or pumpkin soup in little pumpkin bowls (no washing dishes after)

I make cranberry sauce with champagne instead of water and add some orange zest

I like a meat stuffing but my wife prefers bread stuffing we do a stuffing with pecans apples and dried cranberries and yes we cook it in the bird

But I have to say that I love breakfast the day after better
I make a savory turkey omelet with cranberry cheddar onions asparagus and sun dried tomatoes and I use the left over mashed taters and stuffing to make little cakes and fry them until crispy and then dress them with a little gravy  I serve and apple cranberry compote along with it


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> I love thanksgiving dinner most of what I make are traditional dishes with some updated twists
> 
> I usually start with a squash or pumpkin soup in little pumpkin bowls (no washing dishes after)
> 
> I make cranberry sauce with champagne instead of water and add some orange zest
> 
> I like a meat stuffing but my wife prefers bread stuffing we do a stuffing with pecans apples and dried cranberries and yes we cook it in the bird
> 
> But I have to say that I love breakfast the day after better
> I make a savory turkey omelet with cranberry cheddar onions asparagus and sun dried tomatoes and I use the left over mashed taters and stuffing to make little cakes and fry them until crispy and then dress them with a little gravy  I serve and apple cranberry compote along with it



Sounds delicious!  Thanks for sharing!    I have a recipe for a delicious cranberry salad at the beginning of this thread.  I like it much better than cranberry sauce, but the champagne substitution sounds very interesting.


----------

